# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Những điều cần biết khi đặt vé máy bay

## khachsannhatrang

Trong thời buổi sự cạnh tranh giữa các hãng hàng không ngày càng mạnh mẽ và chất lượng dịch vụ ngày càng được cải thiện, việc đi lại bằng máy bay ngày càng trở nên dễ dàng hơn với mỗi người trong chúng ta.
Hiện nay, tại Việt Nam có khoảng trên 20 hãng hàng không nội địa và Quốc tế cùng nhiều chính sách giá cạnh tranh. Hầu như ai cũng có thể dễ dàng có được một chỗ trên chuyến bay mà mình muốn thông qua các đại lý vé.
Một vài kiến thức sau đây sẽ giúp bạn có những hiểu biết cơ bản và dễ dàng hơn trong việc tiếp cận những chuyến bay mong muốn.


1.  Hãng hàng không
Hiện nay tại Việt Nam có rất nhiều hãng hàng không để bạn lựa chọn.
Đối với các chặng bay nội địa có các hãng: Vietnam Airline, Jetstar, Vietjet Air, Air Mekong.
Các chặng bay Quốc tế có các hãng hàng không của Nga, Pháp, Singapore, Trung Quốc, Nhật Bản, Pháp…


Giá vé: Các hãng hàng không càng nổi tiếng thì giá vé càng cao (ngoại trừ các hãng hàng không đang độc quyền khai thác một đường bay nào đó).


Dịch vụ: thông thường giá vé mà bạn mua sẽ nói lên dịch vụ mà bạn sẽ nhận được, những hãng hàng không giá rẻ thường có ít dịch vụ và chất lượng dịch vụ không cao như những hãng hàng không có mức giá cao. Có hãng hàng không bạn sẽ thực sự được coi như thượng đế khi đến với họ nhưng có hãng hàng không, đơn giản bạn chỉ là khách hàng.


An toàn: Trong giá vé bạn mua đã bao gồm bảo hiểm hàng không, giá vé cao cũng có nghĩa là mức bảo hiểm giành cho bạn cao hơn. Thông thường, máy bay của các hãng hàng không giá rẻ sẽ nhỏ hơn các hãng hàng không khác và theo đó, sự an toàn cũng có thể sẽ khác nhau đối với từng loại máy bay.


2.  Đặt chỗ và các điều kiện hoàn, thay đổi vé
Đặt chỗ:
Nếu bạn muốn có chỗ trên một chuyến bay, trước tiên bạn cần liên hệ với một đại lý vé (đến trực tiếp hoặc gọi điện thoại) để kiểm tra thông tin chuyến bay, giờ bay, giá vé và cung cấp cho nhân viên phòng vé họ tên của người bay (theo đúng số CMTND hoặc hộ chiếu), nếu sai tên bạn có thể sẽ không được làm thủ tục bay (quy định của hàng không cho phép sai 1 ký tự vẫn được chấp nhận). Như vậy là bạn đã có một chỗ trên chuyến bay. Việc đặt chỗ này hoàn toàn miễn phí nếu bạn không lấy vé.
Việc đặt chỗ trước sẽ mang lại cho bạn những cơ hội có được mức giá hạng khuyến mãi, giá rẻ thay vì hạng giá phổ thông cao hơn mà bạn sẽ phải mua nếu mua trực tiếp tại sân bay.


Giá vé:
Các hãng hàng không thường có nhiều mức giá vé khác nhau từ hạng siêu tiết kiệm cho đến những hạng giá khuyến mãi, hạng giá phổ thông và hạng thương gia.
Mức giá sẽ thay đổi theo thời gian (xu hướng tăng dần từ siêu tiết kiệm -> tiết kiệm -> khuyến mãi -> phổ thông).
Đối với trẻ em, giá vé tùy thuộc vào độ tuổi. Mỗi hãng hàng không có cách tính giá vé đối với trẻ em khác nhau. Cụ thể như sau:
-    Vietnam Airline và Air Mekong: 10% giá vé với trẻ dưới 2 tuổi và 75% giá vé của người lớnd đi cùng.
-    Vietjet Air và Jetstar: trẻ dưới 2 tuổi được miễn phí, từ 2 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.


Xuất vé: 
Theo quy định của hãng hàng không, đặt chỗ của bạn sẽ được giữ trên hệ thống 24 tiếng đối với giá hạng tiết kiệm và tối đa 4 ngày đối với hạng Phổ thông hoặc Thương gia nếu bạn đặt vé trước 7 ngày, nếu bạn đặt vé trước 2 – 3 ngày thời gian giữ vé là 24h với hạng phổ thông và 4h với các hạng giá rẻ khác. Trong thời gian đó bạn phải “xuất vé” để chắc chắn có chỗ trên chuyến bay, bằng không đặt chỗ của bạn hệ thống sẽ tự hủy.
Trong thời gian theo quy định ở trên, bạn cần làm thủ tục thanh toán với phòng vé để có thể xuất vé, đảm bảo rằng bạn chắc chắn có chỗ trên chuyến bay và chỉ cần đợi đến giờ là có thể thực hiện hành trình.


Vé điện tử:
Việc áp dụng vé điện tử trong hàng không mang lại nhiều tiện ích và ưu điểm lớn cho khách hàng.
Sau khi xuất vé, phòng vé sẽ cung cấp cho bạn mã số đặt chỗ là 13 ký tự bằng số (đối với Vietnam Airline) hoặc 6 ký tự bằng chữ hoặc số (đối với các hãng hàng không nội địa khác như Air Mekong, Vietjet Air hoặc Jetstar), việc đơn giản là bạn chỉ cần mang mã số đó đến sân bay, cung cấp cho nhân viên sân bay và nhận thẻ lên máy bay.
Sau khi xuất vé, bất cứ thay đổi nào cũng có thể bị mất phí.


Hoàn vé:
Khi vé của bạn đã được xuất, nếu không thể thực hiện được hành trình và cần hoàn lại vé, bạn có thể liên hệ với nhân viên phòng vé nơi bạn đã đặt vé và yêu cầu hoàn vé. Việc này sẽ mất phí tùy thuộc vào thời điểm bạn yêu cầu hoàn vé là trước hay sau thời điểm bạn bay. Thông thường việc hoàn vé trước thời điểm bay 24h sẽ mất phí ít hơn khi bạn yêu cầu hoàn vé trong hoặc sau ngày bay, phí đổi vé đối với các hạng giá khuyến mãi cao hơn hạng phổ thông và thương gia.
Các hãng hàng không áp dụng điều kiện hoàn vé: Vietnam Airline, Air Mekong và các chặng bay Quốc tế của các hãng hàng không khác.
Các hãng hàng không không áp dụng điều kiện hoàn vé: Jetstar (ngoại trừ các vé có mua thêm điều kiện hoàn, hủy), Vietjet Air (ngoại trừ các vé có mua thêm điều kiện hoàn, hủy), các hãng hàng không giá rẻ và các mức giá siêu tiết kiệm của Vietnam Airline, Air Mekong.


Đổi vé:
Nếu bạn không thể bay đúng vào ngày như dự định hoặc theo hành trình dự định và muốn rời sang ngày khác, hành trình bay khác sớm hơn hoặc muộn hơn bạn có thể yêu cầu nhân viên phòng vé nơi bạn đã đặt vé đổi sang chuyến bay khác cho bạn. Việc thay đổi này bạn sẽ mất một khoản phí tùy thuộc hạng vé bạn đang đặt và có thể phải thanh toán thêm tiền nếu có sự chênh lệch giá giữa thời gian bay cũ và mới, giữa hành trình bay cũ và mới.
Tương tự như hoàn vé, phí đổi vé còn phụ thuộc vào thời gian bạn yêu cầu đổi như thế nào so với thời gian bay mà bạn đã đặt.


3. Những giấy tờ cần thiết khi làm thủ tục lên máy bay
Việc thực hiện hành trình bay trong nước và nước ngoài sẽ yêu cầu những loại giấy tờ cần thiết thể thực hiện.
Đối với hành khách mang quốc tịch không phải là Việt Nam:
-    Hộ chiếu phổ thông hoặc công vụ.
Đối với hành khách là người mang quốc tịch Việt Nam cần có một trong những loại giấy tờ sau:
- Hộ chiếu phổ thông hoặc công vụ.
- CMTND được làm cách thời điểm bay nhiều nhất 15 năm.
- Giấy chứng minh, chứng nhận của các lực lượng vũ trang
- Thẻ đại biểu Quốc hội Việt Nam.
- Thẻ Đảng viên Đảng cộng sản Việt Nam.
- Thẻ nhà báo.
- Giấy phép lái xe ôtô, môtô còn thời hạn.
- Thẻ kiểm soát an ninh hàng không Việt nam.
- Thẻ nhận dạng của các hãng hàng không Việt Nam.
Hành khách là trẻ em khi làm thủ tục đi máy bay trên các chuyến bay nội địa phải tuân theo quy định sau:
- Đối với trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi phải có giấy khai sinh bản gốc hoặc bản phô tô công chứng.
- Trường hợp trẻ em dưới một tháng tuổi chưa có giấy khai sinh thì phải có giấy chứng sinh.
- Đối với trẻ em được các tổ chức xã hội đưa về nuôi dưỡng phải có giấy xác nhận của tổ chức xã hội đó
- Nếu trẻ em đi cùng người lớn không phải bố mẹ cần có giấy khai sinh cùng với giấy ủy quyền của bố hoặc mẹ đều có công chứng.
Giấy tờ của hành khách sử dụng khi đi máy bay phải đảm bảo các điều kiện sau:
- Còn giá trị sử dụng
- Có ảnh đóng dấu giáp lai, trừ giấy khai sinh, giấy chứng sinh của trẻ em
- Giấy xác nhận có giá trị sử dụng trong thời gian 6 tháng kể từ ngày xác nhận.
- Đối với trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi đi máy bay một mình trên các chuyến bay nội địa, ngoài giấy tờ theo quy định còn phải có giấy cam kết của người đại diện theo pháp luật, phải đăng ký trước và được sự chấp thuận của hàng không.


4. Hành trình bay
Đối với các chặng bay nội địa, thông thường bạn sẽ được bay thẳng trừ một số chặng bay đến Phú Quốc, Côn Đảo của hãng hàng không Air Mekong bạn sẽ phải dừng (transit) tại 1 hoặc 2 điểm.
Đối với các chặng bay Quốc tế, nếu chặng bay ngắn đến một số nước trong khu vực Châu Á hoặc Đông Nam Á sẽ bay thẳng, còn lại đa phần bạn sẽ phải dừng nghỉ tại 1, 2 hay thậm chí là 3 điểm. Thời gian dừng nghỉ tại mỗi chặng cũng không giống nhau. Có thể bạn chỉ phải dừng lại vài tiếng nhưng cũng có thể đến 7 hoặc 8 tiếng để được tiếp tục hành trình. Cùng một chặng bay nhưng mỗi hãng hàng không lại có các điểm dừng và thời gian dừng khác nhau. Do vậy bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ thông tin về các điểm dừng, thời gian dừng của mỗi hãng hàng không để có được quyết định phù hợp nhất với mình.


5. Loại máy bay
Nếu bay trên một hành trình có nhiều chuyến bay với nhiều loại máy bay khác nhau thì bạn nên chọn loại máy bay lớn: bay nhanh hơn, an toàn hơn như Airbus, Boeing sẽ tốt hơn là Folker, ATR hoặc MD 8. Nhưng nếu bạn bay đến các sân bay nhỏ thì chỉ có những loại máy bay nhỏ mới có thể hoạt động, do vậy bạn sẽ không có lựa chọn nào khác.


6. Một số lưu ý
Thời gian đóng quầy làm thủ tục lên máy bay là 30 phút trước khi chuyến bay khởi hành, vì vậy bạn cần có mặt trước chuyến bay tối thiểu là 45 phút để làm thủ tục. Nếu bạn đi vào các dịp cao điểm
Trong trường hợp thời gian bay và lịch trình bay có thay đổi theo sự điều chỉnh của hãng hàng không Việt Nam, vui lòng xem thông tin chi tiết tại hệ thống lịch trình bay của Việt Nam Airlines, hoặc gọi điện trực tiếp cho chúng tôi để có được thông tin cần thiết và chính xác nhất.
Lưu ý khi đặt vé: 
Theo quy định của các hãng hàng không, các chuyến bay khởi hành trong ngày sẽ được đóng chuyến trước 6h khởi hành. Để bạn không bị lỡ chuyến công tác hay các công việc quan trọng mà cần bay gấp trong ngày, bạn nên liên hệ với chúng tôi theo số điện thoại: 04 3555 8038 để có thông tin của các chuyến bay nhanh và chính xác nhất..

----------


## vido

Theo như kinh nghiệm của mình, nếu bạn bay nội địa thì có thể bay các hãng hàng không giá rẻ, còn nếu đi xa outside Việt Nam thì tốt nhất nên đi những hãng hàng không uy tín, để giảm thiểu những tai nạn đáng tiếc xảy ra.

----------

